# Need some help choosing a circular saw!



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

My homeowner grade skil circular saw done stop working, so I will be upgrading to a professonial model. I have a couple of models in mind.I am looking at the Makita 5007MG, Milwaukee 6390-21, or the DeWalt DW369CSK. It seems there are no USA made circular saws anymore. I will be using the circular saw for framing and home repair projects.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

CJ21 said:


> My homeowner grade skil circular saw done stop working, so I will be upgrading to a professonial model. I have a couple of models in mind.I am looking at the Makita 5007MG, Milwaukee 6390-21, or the DeWalt DW369CSK. It seems there are no USA made circular saws anymore. I will be using the circular saw for framing and home repair projects.


Please go and buy a Skil Saw Worm drive and this thread has a lot of info on it!:whistling
http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/best-skilsaw-under-200-a-91492/


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I really dont wont another skil saw! :laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

CJ21 said:


> I really dont wont another skil saw! :laughing:


Skil worms are in a different league than their sidewinder saws. They're under Bosch ownership now and have been for years. They are China made now though.:sad:


----------



## 65535 (Jan 16, 2011)

http://www.milwaukeetool.com/tools/...ws/7-1-4-inch-worm-drive-circular-saw/6477-20

If the Skil Saw doesn't impress you that's the next best saw in my opinion.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I like the Ridgid Fugo 6 1/2'' framing saw.


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

i bought a porter cable saw about 8-10 years ago. Its very light, good power, cord has held up and i think it was only $129 then. 
my only regret is that i wish i had bought a left hand saw instead so i can use my right hand.

worms are great but the weight can be an issue depending on application. just my 2 cents


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

loneframer said:


> Skil worms are in a different league than their sidewinder saws. They're under Bosch ownership now and have been for years. They are China made now though.:sad:


I like the 13amp Skil Worms because when I'm on a job a lot ,I mean all the time I'm on a temp. power line with a long extension cord and the 15 amp saws ie milwaukee, bosch and someothers run on 15 amps don't seem to get enough power:no: 
we have a lot of info here
http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/best-skilsaw-under-200-a-91492/


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

buy something made in the usa. support your country!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

bluebird5 said:


> buy something made in the usa. support your country!


Would love to! can you tell me the one that is made in the USA


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

CJ21 said:


> I like the Ridgid Fugo 6 1/2'' framing saw.


That's a great little saw- plenty of power, lightweight, and compact. I bought one for my basement project, and was very happy with it.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I would like to, but where is you going to find a Made in USA circular saw?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

CJ21 said:


> I would like to, but where is you going to find a Made in USA circular saw?


My makita is made in USA if I remember correctly. I purchased it about 1.5 years ago so it may be made somewhere else now.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I've got a Makita w/ the magnesium plate, electric brake, and the little LED light. LOVE LOVE LOVE that saw. Got it for about $100 new on Ebay. 15 amps of power and nice and light weight. Nicest sidewinder I've ever used. Great line of site to the blade looking from the left of the saw (I'm a righty). If you do go w/ the Makita, word to the wise....the blade that comes w/ these is garbage. I read reviews to that effect before I purchased and rolled my eyes since the reviewers complained that the blade binds up way too easy. I used to be cut man on a framing crew so I know how to use a circular saw. This blade binds up like nothing I've ever used. Even in 5/4 boards. Its ridiculous.

Other than that I have no complaints. The saw is very reliable, quite, and well made.


----------



## Marty63 (Oct 18, 2010)

I googled circular saws made in USA and found a Skil that was posted on another web site that showed the lable on the saw that said it was made in the US.

I also found this one.

I would have provided the liinks but I didn't have enough post.


*7 1/4" Circular Saw Laser NeikoUSA*
7 1/4" electric circular saw made by Neiko Tools USA. This circular saw is 120V, 60 Hz, 10Amp, and turns 4,500 R.P.M. The motor is rated at 900 watts maximum. Features laser beam for straight line cut. Bevel cutting facility, dust extraction port, parallel guide and spindle lock. This circular saw can cut up 2-3/16" deep at 90° and 1-1/2" at 45°. The saw includes 7 1/4" carbide tipped blade, the cutting guide, and the wrench to change the blades. UL approved. *SKU:* 7712L _$69.99_


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Lasers on a circular saw?:wacko::wacko:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

HandyHails said:


> Lasers on a circular saw?:wacko::wacko:


Almost as stupid as that craftsman drill with a laser on it :blink:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I have said it before.

I will buy a saw with a laser when the laser actually cuts the wood!


----------



## Andrew M. (May 25, 2008)

Bob Kovacs said:


> That's a great little saw- plenty of power, lightweight, and compact. I bought one for my basement project, and was very happy with it.


Ridgid Fuego. There is a test in toolsofthetrade.net.
I never though I would prefer that saw to my others but it has been a great saw IF you do not let a careless crew use it as it is a lighter weight build, I doubt it will take a lot of abuse. There is more plastic than I would like but with the LSA I figure it can be fixed for free at least. 
I can cut straighter free hand with that saw than any other. Excellent line of sight for a RT blade and the dust blower is very strong, hi rpm motor. The Gold Ridgid or freud Red blades work well. It is very smooth in use. 

The Milwaukee or Makita would be my choice for a 7 1/4"


----------



## jkonks (Aug 28, 2010)

I like my skil's. I bought one 10 years ago and the other about 12 years ago and not a problem yet. The one thats 12 years old I use for demo work even cutting roofing material, metal, asfalt.
Back then I think I might of payed $40 each for those saws if they go out next week I will just pay the $50 or so for a new one.

I know my Dad has a newer milwaukee and that thing is kinda heavy.
plus its nice having a cheep saw to make modifacations to, I welded an adjustible rafter hook to the base plate on one. Works slick.


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

CJ21 said:


> I like the Ridgid Fugo 6 1/2'' framing saw.


I have the Ridgid Fuego 6 1/2, and I will tell you one thing, nothing beats it for weight. I have only had it for about 8 months so I can say anything about longevity, but it cuts true, its lightweight and I dropped it off a 25' peak and dragged it back up and it still worked fine.
When it comes to full day cutting and heavy cutting I do still turn to my Skil 77.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

My vote goes to the Skil 77. Mag or regular your choice.


----------



## 3bar (Jan 14, 2011)

dewalt dws535 worm drive


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Never used a wormdrive, as my shop teacher use a makita sidewinder.


----------



## Bill in VaBeach (Jun 7, 2007)

Skil HD77M! I use a steel 77, great saw. Smooth! Use it for fine cabinetry cuts in veneer plywood. The mag saves a couple pounds.


----------



## MUDFLAP (Nov 28, 2010)

For the money, i lke the the 15amp ridgid saw, had mine for about a year, good saw, but i use my 6 1/2 in fuego more than anything else, love that little saw, light and powerful.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Skill Mag 77---I've owned three Skil sidewinder in my life---first on fell three stories to a concrete floor

Worked still but retired--the other are in daily use.

I'm right handed,so I want a saw with the blade on the drivers side---Mike--


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

SSC said:


> i bought a porter cable saw about 8-10 years ago. Its very light, good power, cord has held up and i think it was only $129 then.


I got the same one, a magnesium ones. Very comfortable, quick change blade, blade left  The only thing I don't like about it is the evac tube is hard to move out....so I don't use it.

And you're right about the worms--my rigid I only keep for stone/concrete type applications.


----------



## MilwaukeeMike (Feb 15, 2011)

CJ21 said:


> My homeowner grade skil circular saw done stop working, so I will be upgrading to a professonial model. I have a couple of models in mind.I am looking at the Makita 5007MG, Milwaukee 6390-21, or the DeWalt DW369CSK. It seems there are no USA made circular saws anymore. I will be using the circular saw for framing and home repair projects.


As a DIYer a "sidewinder" style saw should be all you need. If you want a worm gear saw I've used two: the Bosch 1677 M & the Milwaukee 6477-20 the work equally well but the Mil has a "no-marring" composite shoe and, for what it's worth a 5 yr warranty vs 1 yr for the Bosch. Either will blaze through almost anything. For around $180 they're worth it.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

bhock said:


> I have the Ridgid Fuego 6 1/2, and I will tell you one thing, nothing beats it for weight. I have only had it for about 8 months so I can say anything about longevity, but it cuts true, its lightweight and I dropped it off a 25' peak and dragged it back up and it still worked fine.
> When it comes to full day cutting and heavy cutting I do still turn to my Skil 77.


yeah, I use the same saw, but I am no framer.


----------



## Artworks (Dec 5, 2009)

My most used is Dewalt DW 634-04, w/ brake ( basicly the exact same saw as the old B&D Builders "Saw Cat" Dad still has one , over 30yrs.), Dewalt DW 357-04 & last fall bought the Bosch blade left $99. for that sometimes cut you cant use a blade right.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I am more of a cabinetmaker/woodworker than carpenter so I dont need a worm drive circular saw.


----------



## cfaas416 (Jan 11, 2011)

SSC said:


> i bought a porter cable saw about 8-10 years ago. Its very light, good power, cord has held up and i think it was only $129 then.
> my only regret is that i wish i had bought a left hand saw instead so i can use my right hand.
> 
> worms are great but the weight can be an issue depending on application. just my 2 cents


I totally agree!! Bout mine about 5 years ago and its absolutely amazing!! I'm not even a pc fan but it's very lightweight yet very powerful!! I would recommend it to anyone!!


----------

